# White furry mold help!



## JohnsMyName (Mar 15, 2018)

I have some cured tenderloin that came out great, did with 3% salt, and cure #1. Light smoke and aged for 2.5 weeks to 30% loss and it was great! But I wanted a touch more smoke, so I bagged it up and here I am 6 days later to finally smoke it do to all the snow storms and it has a few specs of white furry mold!! Can I was with vinegar and coninue to smoke?


----------



## daveomak (Mar 15, 2018)

Yep...  White furry mold is edible...  It 's the same stuff on some salami's... 
Bagging it up is what caused the mold..  In the refer, not bagged, mold will "usually" not form.....

Anywho, wipe with distilled vinegar and all is good....

I have wrapped my bacon slabs with peach butchers paper and had it in the refer for 5 weeks... no mold...  it just continued to dry...


----------



## JohnsMyName (Mar 15, 2018)

Perfect, that’s what I thought, but wanted to double check. Thanks again Dave.

Here’s the obligatory pic. :)


----------



## JohnsMyName (Mar 15, 2018)

Left the fat on because fat is delicious, but I don’t think it adds anything here, I’ll trim better next time, but flavor and texture of the whole thing is wonderful!


----------



## atomicsmoke (Mar 16, 2018)

The white powdery mold is the good one imparting flavour and protecting against other molds. The furry white mold should be wiped.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Mar 16, 2018)

daveomak said:


> Yep...  White furry mold is edible...  It 's the same stuff on some salami's...
> Bagging it up is what caused the mold..  In the refer, not bagged, mold will "usually" not form.....
> 
> Anywho, wipe with distilled vinegar and all is good....
> ...


Dave,
Do they dry evenly (the bacon)? You don't find the outter meat layer dryer then the inner meat veins?


----------



## daveomak (Mar 16, 2018)

It dried pretty even..  a little tougher on the outer layers...   not like shoe leather but tougher than the middle...


----------



## atomicsmoke (Mar 16, 2018)

Same here. Also the colour is darker both raw and fried (on the outside). Taste great though.


----------

